# What can I tow with a Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi?



## BobB (Feb 17, 2013)

Trying to figure out what I can tow with the GC. Officially, this truck can handle 7400lb worth of trailers but somehow I doubt it - some of them are really long and heavy!

So REALISTICALLY, what sized TT can I tow with this truck?


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 18, 2013)

I towed my first TT with a 2002 JGCL (4.7). The TT was a Ameri-Lite 24', 5000lbs. The Jeep was rated to tow 10,000 pounds. 
I WOULD not do again. IMHO the Jeep had to small of a wheel base for towing. Even with a WD/sway bar hitch the wind and semis moved it around quit a bit. Granted, you have the bigger motor, which would help in some ways. And I was using a bottom line WD hitch. The only way I would consider it is with a GOOD hitch setup, such as a Reese, Hensley etc.


----------



## BobB (Feb 18, 2013)

krsmitty;82813 said:
			
		

> I towed my first TT with a 2002 JGCL (4.7). The TT was a Ameri-Lite 24', 5000lbs. The Jeep was rated to tow 10,000 pounds.
> I WOULD not do again. IMHO the Jeep had to small of a wheel base for towing. Even with a WD/sway bar hitch the wind and semis moved it around quit a bit. Granted, you have the bigger motor, which would help in some ways. And I was using a bottom line WD hitch. The only way I would consider it is with a GOOD hitch setup, such as a Reese, Hensley etc.



Thanks for the response.

If I choose to go this way, I would buy a premium hitch setup, probably from one of the ones you mentioned above.

Also, I checked the wheelbase of the current JGC - it isn't that much shorter than trucks like Tahoe and Expedition, but its length is quite a bit shorter. I guess the wheelbase is more important than the overall length? But JGC is quite a bit lighter, which might be an issue as far as towing is concerned.

So a 24' trailer is not recommended for tow by a 2013 JGC?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2013)

Where will you be towing and how often?  While the GC would not be a favorite  tow vichile for me with the proper set up you should be able to handle a 24 footer light weight.   Short weekend trips and not many mountains. I would stay under 5K and watch how it is loaded.  Be sure the braking system is properly adjusted and watch your speed.  AJMO


----------



## BobB (Feb 22, 2013)

Oops, for some reason, I didn't get the notification for the response.

We will be towing mostly northern NY, Michigan, and Ontario. But we may also try the Rockies.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm Rockies I dont know and looks like you plan on a lot of miles towing.  Have to remember you also have to add all the weight in the Jeep into the total package.  Can you do it ? Probably but think I would look into a better tow vehickle. Just remember it JMO.


----------



## BobB (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess I will end up doing around 3-4k miles per year, except for that Rockies trip if we choose to do this. In couple of years, we will go full-time so eventually, we will get a HD truck + 5w. But before that, we want to try 1 or 2 weeks long trips, visiting places probably around 300 - 500miles away from our home.


----------

